# I am thinking about taking a holiday for a week



## Bretrick (May 31, 2022)

When I look at accommodation listings, of 29 in the area, only one has a price.
The rest say, call for pricing information.
Not likely. Why would I ring all those businesses to get a price? All I can say is that none of them will win my business.
What would be the reason for not displaying prices?


----------



## Jules (May 31, 2022)

Wow, I don’t know.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 31, 2022)

They are sneaky.  They have high prices to make up for what they lost in the last 2 years due to Covid.  I really hate businesses that don't put prices up.  I don't deal with "sneaky" business.  You are selling something, then, for Pete's Sake, price it.  What kind of a business person tries to sell something without a price?  Gee!  I think it is part of "white collar crime."


----------



## Bellbird (May 31, 2022)

By not advertising their prices they no doubt will be missing out on bookings.


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

Wouldn't have a clue
They wouldn't get my business either.


----------



## Bella (May 31, 2022)

If they're renting rooms, it makes no sense not to list the price and I have no idea why. Unless they don't charge the same price for everyone. I think they're losing potential customers by doing that. I'm not calling 29 places.

Flea markets are notorious for not pricing items. I finally figured out why. Years ago, I was at a popular flea market in my area. I was looking around a booth that was selling new accessories. The vendor had just sold a belt to a woman for $10.00. After looking at different styles of belts, I decided to buy the same belt the woman bought. When I handed it to the vendor, he said it was $20.00. I said, _very loudly_, “What? You just sold the same belt to that woman for $10.00, and you want to charge me $20.00?“ The vendor looked like I shot him, lol. Everyone in the booth was looking at us. Then he said, “I made a mistake.” B*llsh*t. I got the belt for $10.00. When we left the booth, my husband said to me, “He tried to charge you more because of the way you look.” He was correct. They don't price things because they judge you, and if you appear to be able to pay more, they charge you more. It p*ssed me off.

I also dislike it when they don't price things and just say, “Make me an offer.” I'm willing to haggle, but I'd like to know how much they want before I start.

Bella


----------



## Lewkat (May 31, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> When I look at accommodation listings, of 29 in the area, only one has a price.
> The rest say, call for pricing information.
> Not likely. Why would I ring all those businesses to get a price? All I can say is that none of them will win my business.
> What would be the reason for not displaying prices?


They probably cost much more.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 31, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> When I look at accommodation listings, of 29 in the area, only one has a price.
> The rest say, call for pricing information.
> Not likely. Why would I ring all those businesses to get a price? All I can say is that none of them will win my business.
> What would be the reason for not displaying prices?


Well here in the states when apartment listings say "call for the price" it means they are expensive. I'm guessing the same applies for the accommodations you are looking at that say that. But I hope you can find a place so you can get away and enjoy yourself Bretrick.


----------



## Blessed (May 31, 2022)

Bella said:


> If they're renting rooms, it makes no sense not to list the price and I have no idea why. Unless they don't charge the same price for everyone. I think they're losing potential customers by doing that. I'm not calling 29 places.
> 
> Flea markets are notorious for not pricing items. I finally figured out why. Years ago, I was at a popular flea market in my area. I was looking around a booth that was selling new accessories. The vendor had just sold a belt to a woman for $10.00. After looking at different styles of belts, I decided to buy the same belt the woman bought. When I handed it to the vendor, he said it was $20.00. I said, _very loudly_, “What? You just sold the same belt to that woman for $10.00, and you want to charge me $20.00?“ The vendor looked like I shot him, lol. Everyone in the booth was looking at us. Then he said, “I made a mistake.” B*llsh*t. I got the belt for $10.00. When we left the booth, my husband said to me, “He tried to charge you more because of the way you look.” He was correct. They don't price things because they judge you, and if you appear to be able to pay more, they charge you more. It p*ssed me off.
> 
> ...


You bet they do that based on your appearance.  I shop as I am, in other words, I am in casual wear, no make up, hair in a pony tail, no jewelry.  I am often not even engaged by a sales person.  If I find something I like, then I decide who gets the credit and or commission on my purchase.  Then I get more joy when they ask for my payment preference.  I smile and say "Cash", it is priceless every time!


----------



## Blessed (May 31, 2022)

I have not traveled in a long time.  When we did, I like you compared prices.  I have never encountered a hotel that did not show their prices.  Are you going to a very popular place in season? I have heard they can get whatever they want at that time of year.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> When I look at accommodation listings, of 29 in the area, only one has a price.
> The rest say, call for pricing information.
> Not likely. Why would I ring all those businesses to get a price? All I can say is that none of them will win my business.
> What would be the reason for not displaying prices?


Tax evasion ?... or yes as PJ said.. hiking prices ?


----------



## Bella (May 31, 2022)

Blessed said:


> You bet they do that based on your appearance.  I shop as I am, in other words, I am in casual wear, no make up, hair in a pony tail, no jewelry.  I am often not even engaged by a sales person.  If I find something I like, then I decide who gets the credit and or commission on my purchase.  Then I get more joy when they ask for my payment preference.  I smile and say "Cash", it is priceless every time!


I don't get dressed up or wear makeup, and I don't wear jewelry to the flea market. That's a dead giveaway that you might have bucks. I do wear a hat to keep the sun off my face, sunglasses to protect my eyes, and am always dressed very casually. Maybe I'll try putting a bag over my head, lol. 

Bella


----------



## Bretrick (May 31, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> They are sneaky.  They have high prices to make up for what they lost in the last 2 years due to Covid.  I really hate businesses that don't put prices up.  I don't deal with "sneaky" business.  You are selling something, then, for Pete's Sake, price it.  What kind of a business person tries to sell something without a price?  Gee!  I think it is part of "white collar crime."


Exactly. I do not do business with those that do not display prices.
What they are doing is allowing themselves to charge any price they like.
I wanted to contact one of them to ask why they refuse to display prices. Their website email sent me a link to activate to be allowed to use the website with the statement - We retain all your information for future marketing purposes.
I never clicked on the link and they miss out on my business.


----------



## Bretrick (May 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Tax evasion ?... or yes as PJ said.. hiking prices ?


I say hiking prices. I went in a round about way and found that the minimum price was $165 a night with the average at $280 a night.
Some were quoting $600 a night


----------



## Bretrick (May 31, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> By not advertising their prices they no doubt will be missing out on bookings.


Which is something I do not understand. They certainly miss out on my business.
Treating their potential customers with contempt  as well as cash cows. Pay what we ask or go elsewhere.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I say hiking prices. I went in a round about way and found that the minimum price was $165 a night with the average at $280 a night.
> Some were quoting $600 a night


yesterday I looked at a hotel in Scotland...albeit a decent hotel.. and furnished in a beautiful traditional Scottish way inside, but nothing exotic, no pool , not near any real facilities except for a little village... £4,000 per NIGHT!!! I kid you not!


----------



## Bretrick (May 31, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> They probably cost much more.


I found out, in a round about way that the one displaying the price was the cheapest place. $165 a night. Many were over $300+ a night.


----------



## Bretrick (May 31, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I have not traveled in a long time.  When we did, I like you compared prices.  I have never encountered a hotel that did not show their prices.  Are you going to a very popular place in season? I have heard they can get whatever they want at that time of year.


It is a popular seaside place but not is season. Winter here now. I suppose there are enough people with enough money to pay whatever price.


----------



## Bretrick (May 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yesterday I looked at a hotel in Scotland...albeit a decent hotel.. and furnished in a beautiful traditional Scottish way inside, but nothing exotic, no pool , not near any real facilities except for a little village... £4,000 per NIGHT!!! I kid you not!


Totally ridiculous, but there are enough people with money to burn for them to charge such a price.


----------



## Blessed (May 31, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> It is a popular seaside place but not is season. Winter here now. I suppose there are enough people with enough money to pay whatever price.


I am glad you were able to find a good rate.  I am jealous, your trip sounds wonderful.  I like being by the water any time of year.  My favorite season is winter so it would be a double win for me.  Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Totally ridiculous, but there are enough people with money to burn for them to charge such a price.


 I chose 2 nights in August....

https://be.synxis.com/?adult=2&arri...4&hotel=6520&level=hotel&locale=en-US&rooms=1


----------



## morgan (May 31, 2022)

In my experience in order to get a realistic hotel pricing you have to let them know when you hope to travel since the time of year, season, school holidays, day of the week etc determine how much you will pay. Not unusual at all.


----------



## Don M. (May 31, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> What would be the reason for not displaying prices?


If Australia is having the same "uptick" in traveling as we are seeing in the U.S., "demand" is driving prices up, substantially.  Hotels that used to have rooms for $100/night, are now charging double that, or more.  They are probably a bit embarrassed to post their prices.  People have had enough of the Covid restrictions imposed over the past couple of years, and are now paying ridiculous prices for airfare, gas,  meals and lodging.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 31, 2022)

they dont show prices becuz they change them so often.


----------



## Bretrick (May 31, 2022)

morgan said:


> In my experience in order to get a realistic hotel pricing you have to let them know when you hope to travel since the time of year, season, school holidays, day of the week etc determine how much you will pay. Not unusual at all.


Each web site has the facilities to enter all those details. So they know all the information required.
Still - Contact for pricing...


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 1, 2022)

I have a very simple rule:  "They no price; I no buy."  Whatever I might be I'm not stupid!


----------



## Llynn (Jun 1, 2022)

By forcing you to call, they gain the opportunity to market to you. They will give you all the reasons why their prices are reasonable and how wonderfully attractive their dump is. They don't want you to make your decision based on price alone.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 1, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> When I look at accommodation listings, of 29 in the area, only one has a price.
> The rest say, call for pricing information.
> Not likely. Why would I ring all those businesses to get a price? All I can say is that none of them will win my business.
> What would be the reason for not displaying prices?


I like your camping idea better.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I chose 2 nights in August....
> 
> https://be.synxis.com/?adult=2&arri...4&hotel=6520&level=hotel&locale=en-US&rooms=1


Which suite (or is it just a hotel room) HD? My husband would've loved those accommodations. I prefer modern myself. Do quoted prices include taxes and hotel fees or are those added on?


----------



## oldman (Jun 2, 2022)

Just go to Travelocity or Expedia or another travel site. They show all the hotels for the are you are traveling to with the prices. There are several sites to choose from. KAYAK, Orbitz, hotels.com, etc.


----------

